# Fraction



## eric489

Hi everyone,

I'm not good in maths whatever the language so I came here to pick your brains 

How is a fraction formed when the denominating numeral is over ten (Ie: a composite numeral).

Ex : One twenty-sixth, one fifteenth, two ninety-eighths, ...

Is the fractionary form put on the first or second composite numeral ? or both ?

1/5 = خُمْسٌ

1/16 = ? (guess :  ستة عُشْرٌ ) ?

Cheers and thanks in advance !


----------



## MassNssen

for 1/16 you can either say  جزء من ستة عشر or نصف ثمن.


----------



## eric489

so it's paraphrased by using جزء من ?


----------



## MassNssen

Yeah, that's the easy way out. The second phrasing may be challenging but it's definitely more eloquent.


----------



## eric489

Could you please provide a full tashkeel answer for the first listed fractions ?

So I can  get the general rule and further exercise by myself until I get the hang of it


----------



## MassNssen

Sure thing.

One twenty-sixth: جُزْءٌ مِن سِتَّةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ
one fifteenth: جُزْءٌ مِن خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ 
two ninety-eighths: جُزْءَانِ مِنْ ثَمَانِيَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ


----------



## eric489

And the second phrasing which is more challenging but also more eloquent ? 

Thanks again يا اخي المغربي !


----------



## MassNssen

In order to build the second phrasing, you need to divide the fraction into two fractions bellow 1/10.
For example, 1/15 = 1/3*1/5, so you could say: Thuluthu khumusin.
2/98 = 1/49 = 1/7*1/7 = Subu'u subu'in.


----------



## Matat

How do you say the following:

"4 out of every 10 people smoke."

"eight tenths of my neighborhood has children."

"The US ranks 46th out of 179 in free media by Reporters Without Borders"


----------



## كلمات

اربعة من كل عشرة اشخاص يدخنون
لدى ثماني اعشار قاطني حيي اطفال
تحتل الولايات المتحدة المركز ال ٤٦ من اصل ١٧٩ في حرية الصحافة بحسب منظمة مراسلون بلا حدود

I'm not sure about the grammar though.


----------



## Matat

Thank you so much!


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

كلمات said:


> لدى ثماني اعشار قاطني حيي اطفال



*ثمانية *أعشار قاطني الحي لديهم أطفال


----------



## Schem

Yes, I would also say السادسة والأربعون for forty-sixth instead of الـ46.


----------



## sinimmar

Dear People, 

Is there a structure which is used for fractions more than ten as a denominator in Arabic?. Example : 5/14


----------



## elroy

I don't understand your question.  Can you try to rephrase?


----------



## sinimmar

I mean; like "one third", "two fifth"... In Arabic it is like ثلث، ربع،ثمن.... But for numbers more than ten? And for fractions like 5/8 as well...


----------



## elroy

Do you mean how are these said?


----------



## sinimmar

Exactly!


----------



## elroy

5/8 = خمسة أثمان

For 1/11, 1/12, etc., see Post #6.

In spoken Palestinian Arabic, we use على:

واحد على حدعش، واحد على تنعش، إلخ


----------

